# Married guys going to bars...???



## lam4391

Do you think its ok for married guys to go to bars?


----------



## DepressedHusband

if its a guys night out and its like 10 buddys sure, if hes going by himself, somethings a foot.Going out with your buddys is homosocial behavior, A typical of men. going out alone indicates infedlity " potentially" or alcoholism. Usually guys will start going to the bar alone if they are starting to build up the guts to cheat. 

Just how I see it play out alot. Now if hes playing pool at the bar in some kind of leauge, obviously theres some motive to be there. 

The question is, why not get a sitter and join him ?


----------



## magnoliagal

Sure as long as I go with him.


----------



## lam4391

DepressedHusband said:


> if its a guys night out and its like 10 buddys sure, if hes going by himself, somethings a foot.Going out with your buddys is homosocial behavior, A typical of men. going out alone indicates infedlity " potentially" or alcoholism. Usually guys will start going to the bar alone if they are starting to build up the guts to cheat.
> 
> Just how I see it play out alot. Now if hes playing pool at the bar in some kind of leauge, obviously theres some motive to be there.
> 
> The question is, why not get a sitter and join him ?


I wish I could but I'm only 20 Dang it  If you read my previous thread its about insecurity... This is what this question has to do with..


----------



## DepressedHusband

lam4391 said:


> I wish I could but I'm only 20 Dang it  If you read my previous thread its about insecurity... This is what this question has to do with..


 I was drinking at the bar at 15, put on the wedding ring and dress like a 25 year old women. you'll be just fine.


----------



## lam4391

DepressedHusband said:


> I was drinking at the bar at 15, put on the wedding ring and dress like a 25 year old women. you'll be just fine.


haha I've been a few times. I guess I just get nervous!


----------



## Syrum

I don't think married or seriously committed people should be going to bars without their SO's.


----------



## unbelievable

What's the point of the question? If someone is married, that indicates they are an adult and they decide for themselves whether being in a bar is a good idea for them. If a spouse happens to disagree with their spouse's decision, what are they gonna do? Forbid an adult to go to certain places?


----------



## GAsoccerman

I go all the time, I am a great wing man for my boys...I been married 15 years and still enjoy the bars.

Never cheated once, I just like the pub scene, that is all, it doesn't bother my wife at all.


----------



## DanF

I can't remember the last time I went to a bar by myself, but if I was in the mood for a cold one, I see no reason why I can't stop for one on the way home.
To stay and hang out at a bar alone? Naah, can't see any reason to.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Do you think its ok for married guys to go to bars? 



Depends on the Motive. 



DepressedHusband said:


> if its a guys night out and its like 10 buddys sure, if hes going by himself, somethings a foot.Going out with your buddys is homosocial behavior, A typical of men. going out alone indicates infedlity " potentially" or alcoholism. Usually guys will start going to the bar alone if they are starting to build up the guts to cheat.
> 
> Just how I see it play out alot. Now if hes playing pool at the bar in some kind of leauge, obviously theres some motive to be there.
> 
> The question is, why not get a sitter and join him ?


I agree with this answer. :iagree: Me & mine never go to these type places without each other. He wouldnt want me going without him, I feel the same. But excetions are fine so long as we both know what is happening. I would not care if he wanted to stop after work once in a blue moon with some of the guys.


----------



## unbelievable

My personal self-imposed leash is that I won't do or say anything away from my wife's presence that I wouldn't do or say in front of her and I won't engage in any conduct that would cause me pain if she were to do. It would bug me if she flirted with other guys, so I don't flirt with other women. It would bother me if she secretly communicated with a heterosexual male so I don't sneak around talking to other women. Simple rule, works in bars, landromats, the grocery store, wherever.


----------



## jollymon

Going out with buddies to a bar for a game or a once in a while night out with the boys is harmless. It becomes a problem when it's a mixed crowd and the other ladies aren't your wife. You know the old forbidden fruit law, look don't touch!


----------

